
Show HN: Reactide a dedicated IDE for React web application development - yacinebenz
http://reactide.io
======
anilgulecha
This is great. Going to give it a shot later today.

A side now, I think React (and other one-way, two way data flow frameworks
like Vue) with modern ES6, CSS3-flexbox primitives, are setup well to be taken
to the IDE -- to an almost Visual Basic level of drag and drop, and event
handling.

Somehow HTML5 never got the IDE love -- because of it's extremely flexibility.
I'd trade a lot of that for a convention over configuration IDE based
framework, that just allowed me to easily handle views, routes and storage.

I hope Reactide (and more other HTML5 IDEs) show up and win perhaps the
largest developer community there is.

~~~
beaconstudios
I'm actually working on something very similar to what you've described - a
GUI-driven modern web app designer that exports to React, Node and CSS3. It's
turning out to be a really good match. If you want me to let you know when it
comes out, drop me an email :)

~~~
anilgulecha
Done.

------
borplk
This is great well done. I have been thinking a lot about similar stuff.

I would love to see a new IDE/language emerge that elevates us from "a program
is a bunch of directories and files" to "a program is a data structure that
can be compiled/interpreted and executed".

I want a "tree viewer" on the side that lets me view the components of my
program not just files on a filesystem.

Imagine when your IDE could be 100% aware of all different elements of your
program in a reliable way.

You could "attach" comments and tests to your code. Your IDE could show you
hints about which components lack documentation and tests. You could navigate
your program in powerful ways.

The IDE could give you a UI for changing parameters and configuration. So much
potential.

Right now we have some of this stuff but it's done in a hacky way built on top
of shaky conventions that are not academically sound or correct (comments as
ad-hoc pieces of ignored string sprinkled in a file, test naming conventions ,
annotations etc).

It would be nice to acknowledge a program for what it really is, a data
structure.

------
peternicky
When will there be a streamlined install and usage flow?

------
mikelyons
download not working for anyone else?

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
This is in alpha or pre-alpha state. If you'd like to test it out, go to the
github page and clone the repo.

Once installed, cd to the project and run:

yarn

npm run start-dev

